# NEW! tivo bolt vox at best buy



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I was at my local best buy today and they had a new tivo bolt vox(500),which has the voice remote,on the cover the tivo looked the same as the curved tivo except the color was black instead of white,the price was $199.00. as a side note they had a sales person from directv pushing directv service,havent seen that in a couple of years now.P.S. I dont see tivo bolt vox on the best buy website so i wonder if it was put out by mistake since there was only one box.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Now I wonder, does it come with the current UI or upcoming Hydra? I might assume the current, as Hydra still is in beta, I believe.

later edit: Nah, now I'm thinking it likely that the Bolt Vox package spotted at Best Buy was a premature shelving and a goof, and that the Bolt Vox will be issued with Hydra on it, even if still in some form of beta. But we shall see how this proceeds shortly.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Good find at the BB.

Here we go.

500 GB: https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCD849500V-Streaming-Player-Control/dp/B075SGF3V3

1 TB: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075SMDHWC/ref=twister_B076KHJK84?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

3 TB: https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCD849300V-Streaming-Player-Control/dp/B075SL6N8H

Pictures appear to show Hydra.

"V" in the model number. Google finds all 3 Bolts accounted for. 500GB, 1TB, 3TB.

TCD849500V, TCD849000V, TCD849300V


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I must admit, I now prefer the box in white.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

celtic pride said:


> P.S. I dont see tivo bolt vox on the best buy website so i wonder if it was put out by mistake since there was only one box.


Quick, buy it and sell it on eBay as a collector's item, for $1,000.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

UL ProductSpec has a new class listed:

*Home Multimedia Device*, Model(s) TCD849000V, TCD849300V, TCD849500V
different from the existing
*Multimedia Hub, Cable DVR Unit*, Model(s) TCD849XXX where X is any alphanumeric character or blank

UL Product Spec


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol. Go buy it and see if it has hydra.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Mikeguy said:


> Now I wonder, does it come with the current UI or upcoming Hydra? I might assume the current, as Hydra still is in beta, I believe.


That's the big question because according to Zatz. Hydra was required for the voice remote


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Apparently, voice control on Vox makes the operator giddy and it is completely enthralling for those that are merely observing it's wonders.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

mrizzo80 said:


> Apparently, voice control on Vox makes the operator giddy and it is completely enthralling for those that are merely observing it's wonders.


LMAO. I would expect nothing less


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

mrizzo80 said:


> Apparently, voice control on Vox makes the operator giddy and it is completely enthralling for those that are merely observing it's wonders.


They are watching xvideos.com on the big screen


----------



## jcrandall (Feb 9, 2017)

I was hoping the new mini would launch around the same time they launched Hydra and Voice Remote. No signs of that yet, would have made sense to release to retail at the same time.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

compnurd said:


> That's the big question because according to Zatz. Hydra was required for the voice remote


Exactly. From everything I've seen, the "Bolt Vox" (that is, the Bolt with voice remote control) will be Hydra-based. The only "hitch" seems to be the timing of the release of Hydra. I'm not part of the Hydra beta (and couldn't discuss it, of course, if I was), and so don't know its progress. Presumably, TiVo would want to finish the beta before releasing Hydra, and before releasing the Bolt Vox package.

I guess, TiVo could release the Bolt Vox package, using Hydra, even while Hydra still is going through beta. Or, possibly (but unlikely?), TiVo could release it with the current firmware, noting (assuming that this is the case) that the voice feature will be available shortly. And it could be that Hydra will be ready any day now and that the Bolt Vox spotted in the wild at a Best Buy was a goof and premature (which I think likely is the case). I would imagine that TiVo wants the Bolt Vox out shortly, for the upcoming holidays.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jcrandall said:


> I was hoping the new mini would launch around the same time they launched Hydra and Voice Remote. No signs of that yet, would have made sense to release to retail at the same time.


Absent some issue, TiVo would be crazy not to release the Mini 4K in time to capture upcoming holiday purchasing--I could see it being a hot item. I'm guessing, any week now.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Tivo has released beta software along with new hardware before, so we could take this to be a similar situation, if it is still actively in beta. They're willing to take it on the chin for the short term to make important hardware deadlines.

No matter what I think it's safe to say Hydra will be a work in progress, not an event. It took a full year for the HDUI to become respectably stable, and 2 years to be usable (imho). This is sadly how things are at the speed of Tivo.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Isn't Hydra already in use on Vodafone in Spain -- and has been since February? I suspect that the beta was a beta in name only. They already had a working installation elsewhere as well as internal work to get a voice product out.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> *Tivo has released beta software along with new hardware before*, so we could take this to be a similar situation, if it is still actively in beta. They're willing to take it on the chin for the short term to make important hardware deadlines.
> 
> No matter what I think it's safe to say Hydra will be a work in progress, not an event. It took a full year for the HDUI to become respectably stable, and 2 years to be usable (imho). This is sadly how things are at the speed of Tivo.


It has, really? I wasn't aware of that. Do you recall what hardware that was?

Silly me, I would just assume, as a silly consumer, that a firmware would be out of beta before being released.  But I do understand the commercial circumstances and limitations, and, IMHO, TiVo would be foolish not to get Bolt Vox out for upcoming holidays purchasing.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

eherberg said:


> Isn't Hydra already in use on Vodafone in Spain -- and has been since February? I suspect that the beta was a beta in name only. They already had a working installation elsewhere as well as internal work to get a voice product out.


Very true and good point. For sure "something" was in the works prior to February, but Hydra has evolved a lot since then too. Ono had no voice, background images, My Shows used horizontal episode strips, etc. They were almost like a testbed. All the new stuff since then needed testing.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> It has, really? I wasn't aware of that. Do you recall what hardware that was?


Premiere Elite, Roamios, and (I believe) the first Bolts were getting new builds every 1-2 weeks for many weeks past their launches.

Elites were having massive reboot problems. Roamios had some stability and cablecard issues. I don't explicitly recall the Bolt problems anymore. lol.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Premiere Elite, Roamios, and (I believe) the first Bolts were getting new builds every 1-2 weeks for many weeks past their launches.
> 
> Elites were having massive reboot problems. Roamios had some stability and cablecard issues. I don't explicitly recall the Bolt problems anymore. lol.


Ah, so it's a tradition.  Although, I guess there's beta and then there's beta--who knows what the beta status of Hydra is.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

So who wants to go to Best Buy and find out?... 14 day return policy lol


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

compnurd said:


> So who wants to go to Best Buy and find out?... 14 day return policy lol


Would be tempting . . . .  But then you also would need to buy TiVo subscription service and then cancel it.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Mikeguy said:


> Would be tempting . . . .  But then you also would need to buy TiVo subscription service and then cancel it.


Well maybe. Could probably tell with just firing it up and not activating


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

compnurd said:


> Well maybe. Could probably tell with just firing it up and not activating


But it's like potato chips: could you really stop there?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Mikeguy said:


> But it's like potato chips: could you really stop there?


That would be a no lol


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

compnurd said:


> So who wants to go to Best Buy and find out?... 14 day return policy lol


Though if it *did* have Hydra, which is unlikely (IMO), I'd think its owner wouldn't be bound by the field trials beta non-disclosure.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

compnurd said:


> So who wants to go to Best Buy and find out?... 14 day return policy lol


maybe the box at Best is empty just a place holder/ad there is not even prices on the Amazon links yet


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> maybe the box at Best is empty just a place holder/ad there is not even prices on the Amazon links yet


Nah, just a stocking mistake by the local BB, no doubt. The Amazon details indicate "currently unavailable," so Amazon is likely just waiting for the OK to flip the switch and start selling the Vox inventory already in their warehouses.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Nah, just a stocking mistake by the local BB, no doubt. The Amazon details indicate "currently unavailable," so Amazon is likely just waiting for the OK to flip the switch and start selling the Vox inventory already in their warehouses.


Amazon indicates it'll be in stock Oct 25th.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

idksmy said:


> Amazon indicates it'll be in stock Oct 25th.


don't see the 25th on Amazon, but saw this 


*Additional Information*
*ASIN* B075SL6N8H
*Customer Reviews*
Be the first to review this item

0.0 out of 5 stars
*Shipping Weight* 4.5 pounds
*Date First Available* October 17, 2017


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

idksmy said:


> Amazon indicates it'll be in stock Oct 25th.


Yeah, not seeing any availability date, just:
Currently unavailable 
We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.​https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCD849500V-Streaming-Player-Control/dp/B075SGF3V3


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, not seeing any availability date, just:
> Currently unavailable
> We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.​https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCD849500V-Streaming-Player-Control/dp/B075SGF3V3


It changed to 10/26 since my previous post.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

idksmy said:


> It changed to 10/26 since my previous post.
> 
> View attachment 31065


That's the regular bolt. Not the VOX version


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

compnurd said:


> That's the regular bolt. Not the VOX version


I know. 

They won't be available until the 26th. Do you think that's because when you do, it will be the Bolt Vox? They can't advertise it now, but as others have posted (you read those messages, right?) that the Bolt Voxs are warehoused for immediate shipping on the 26th. Common sense.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

idksmy said:


> It changed to 10/26 since my previous post.
> 
> View attachment 31065


Take another look. That's a sponsored AD, and it's for the white non-Vox 500GB BOLT.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope the BB sighting and the Amazon placeholder mean Hydra gets released to existing boxes this week. 

I can't tell if I like it or not from the short videos that have been released, so I think I'm going to need to try it for myself. I've had a TiVo for nearly 10 years. I loved the classic UI and I love the current HDUI.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> I hope the BB sighting and the Amazon placeholder mean Hydra gets released to existing boxes this week.
> 
> I can't tell if I like it or not from the short videos that have been released, so I think I'm going to need to try it for myself. I've had a TiVo for nearly 10 years. I loved the classic UI and I love the current HDUI.


did you see the post above yours that date was for the white non vox built to come back into stock Hydra probably closer to Thanksgiving/Christmas, but that's just my guess.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Take another look. That's a sponsored AD, and it's for the white non-Vox 500GB BOLT.


No offense, but *you* take another look. Almost every standard Bolt model, sold by Amazon, indicates In Stock on 10/26.

Earlier someone surmised that Amazon showed 'out of stock' because they had Bolt Voxs warehoused and were waiting for Tivo's approval to begin selling them. I simply went to Amazon, noticed when they'd be in stock and posted an image showing 10/26. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

idksmy said:


> No offense, but *you* take another look. Almost every standard Bolt model, sold by Amazon, indicates In Stock on 10/26.
> 
> Earlier someone surmised that Amazon showed 'out of stock' because they had Bolt Voxs warehoused and were waiting for Tivo's approval to begin selling them. I simply went to Amazon, noticed when they'd be in stock and posted an image showing 10/26. Draw your own conclusions.


Vox is Black not white not of the vox links on Amazon give dates just the old Bolt


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

ajwees41 said:


> Vox is Black not white not of the vox links on Amazon give dates just the old Bolt


Yup. I am not saying it won't be released this week since there is a Best Buy with it in stock in a store. But amazon clearly indicates the white version being in stock on the 26th and no dates given for the Vox version


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

compnurd said:


> Yup. I am not saying it won't be released this week since there is a Best Buy with it in stock in a store. But amazon clearly indicates the white version being in stock on the 26th and no dates given for the Vox version


Since when does Amazon pre-announce new models? They don't.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

idksmy said:


> Since when does Amazon pre-announce new models? They don't.


In my experience, it oftentimes does for products.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Mikeguy said:


> In my experience, it oftentimes does for products.


Interesting. Amazon announces a new product before the manufacturer does.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

idksmy said:


> I know.
> 
> They won't be available until the 26th. Do you think that's because when you do, it will be the Bolt Vox? They can't advertise it now, but as others have posted (you read those messages, right?) that the Bolt Voxs are warehoused for immediate shipping on the 26th. Common sense.


well the do have a listing for the vox version also, so the vox is still not available while the white 1st gen Bolt will be back in stock the 26th.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

ajwees41 said:


> well the do have a listing for the vox version also, so the vox is still not available while the white 1st gen Bolt will be back in stock the 26th.


Could you post the Amazon link to the Vox?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

idksmy said:


> Interesting. Amazon announces a new product before the manufacturer does.


Indeed, Amazon might have a product page up for ("pre-announce," in your words) a product not yet available for sale--I don't know if that's been before, at the same time as, and/or after the manf. has put a product page up at it's own website, if any. And the Bolt Vox already has been spotted at Best Buy.


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

ajwees41 said:


> well the do have a listing for the vox version also, so the vox is still not available while the white 1st gen Bolt will be back in stock the 26th.


Maybe, or maybe they'll redirect that page to a Bolt Vox page on the 26th, or whenever.

You don't know, I don't know, no one here knows anything except theres a strong appearance that new TiVo SKUs will be coming soon.

Tivo Mini is similar - it was hovering around $150 for a long time, then started going down in price about a month ago. Now it's out of stock (at Amazon), and third parties are asking more than retail. Amazon said it would be back in stock Nov 1, although now even that mention is gone.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

idksmy said:


> Could you post the Amazon link to the Vox?


https://www.amazon.com/TCD849500V-Streaming-Media-Player-Control/dp/B075SGF3V3?tag=vglnk-c830-20


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

idksmy said:


> No offense, but *you* take another look. Almost every standard Bolt model, sold by Amazon, indicates In Stock on 10/26.


Who cares about the status of every standard BOLT model. The whole point of the thread is there's a NEW SKU hitting the retailers, and it's that product that is relevant. And the screenshot you took is of a standard 500GB BOLT, not the upcoming Vox model.



idksmy said:


> Earlier someone surmised that Amazon showed 'out of stock' because they had Bolt Voxs warehoused and were waiting for Tivo's approval to begin selling them.


I'd characterize the "trigger conditions" as "speculation" and that person was clearly referring to the new Vox model, not the status of pre-Vox BOLTs. Oh, and that someone was me.



idksmy said:


> I simply went to Amazon, noticed when they'd be in stock and posted an image showing 10/26. Draw your own conclusions.


My conclusion is that the screenshot is of an ad for a white 500GB BOLT, and so is immaterial to the discussion of when the BOLT Vox might be available. YMMV.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

idksmy said:


> Could you post the Amazon link to the Vox?


You forgot the word "again."

NEW! tivo bolt vox at best buy


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

We will see on the 26th what, and who, is immaterial.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> You forgot the word "again."
> 
> NEW! tivo bolt vox at best buy


You're some Tivo shepherd.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

m.s said:


> Maybe, or *maybe they'll redirect that page to a Bolt Vox page on the 26th, or whenever*.
> 
> You don't know, I don't know, no one here knows anything except theres a strong appearance that new TiVo SKUs will be coming soon.


I'll state that the current URL for the white 500GB BOLT will definitely not be redirected by Amazon to the new BOLT Vox. If anything, the white BOLT may eventually be listed as unavailable. Well, at least not intentionally; gotta account for human error, just read this thread.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> ... gotta account for human error, just read this thread.


On this we agree.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

idksmy said:


> You're some Tivo shepherd.


Yeah, pretty much am. Have to hit my TiVo DVRs every Sunday since the Rovi guide migration to make sure they're on track to record as planned.

Thanks for noticing, and apology accepted. Cheers!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

idksmy said:


> We will see on the 26th what, and who, is immaterial.


Hey, the Vox *could* be released on the 26th, or before, or after. But that won't change the accuracy of earlier assertions.

The comment in this post was a declaration that the BOLT Vox would be "in stock Oct 25th," per Amazon, later updated to Oct 26th -- when there is no information from Amazon, whatsoever, on the availability of the Vox model.

Honestly, you seem to have acknowledged that the screenshot is of a white 500GB BOLT. So what is the rationale behind attributing this as a date certain for the release of the BOLT Vox?


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> I'll state that the current URL for the white 500GB BOLT will definitely not be redirected by Amazon to the new BOLT Vox. If anything, the white BOLT may eventually be listed as unavailable. Well, at least not intentionally; gotta account for human error, just read this thread.


Sorry, I left out "...and krkaufman doesn't know, either."


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

m.s said:


> Sorry, I left out "...and krkaufman doesn't know, either."


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E8HIN78/
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E8HGWIK/
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005TI1ILS/
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0036OR91A/


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Weakness showing (with wrong photo) that the price of the Mini Vox 4K is $179.

TiVo Mini VOX 4K with TiVo Lifetime Service - TiVo Part - WeaKnees - the DVR Superstore


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

This post by @BigJimOutlaw seems relevant to this discussion. (from the TiVo Mini Vox thread)

"A lot of companies announce new products at the end of September or early October just in time for Best Buy's shelf reset for the holiday sales."


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

pfiagra said:


> Weakness showing (with wrong photo) that the price of the Mini Vox 4K is *$179*.
> 
> TiVo Mini VOX 4K with TiVo Lifetime Service - TiVo Part - WeaKnees - the DVR Superstore


Gulp.

But at least, it's here (or coming).


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Seems expensive.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Keep the VOX lower the price!


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

I can only hope Rovi gets Vox working as well as their guide data! "Tivo, delete this episode." Vox: "Now deleting all episodes..."


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Gulp.
> 
> But at least, it's here (or coming).





Sparky1234 said:


> Seems expensive.


That's only $30 more than the 2K Mini. The 2K Mini is $150 on the Tivo site. And also on the Weaknees site.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I have almost zero interest as I already have the Bolt with lifetime and 3tb HD. Also I know many like voice search, but I have had that on a couple other devices
I have and never use it, so I will be fine with my sliding remote with keyboard.

The new UI we will all probably get and who knows maybe even voice search will work for the people that wanted it on the older models.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> I have almost zero interest as I already have the Bolt with lifetime and 3tb HD. Also I know many like voice search, but I have had that on a couple other devices
> I have and never use it, so I will be fine with my sliding remote with keyboard.
> 
> The new UI we will all probably get and who knows maybe even voice search will work for the people that wanted it on the older models.


I use voice search with my ROku Ultra regularly. But I also use a bunch of apps with the ROku too. I rarely use the apps with my Bolts anymore. So I'm not sure what the voice search would give me. Although I would like to try out Hydra.

I knew I should have put my 500GB lifetime Bolt on Ebay sooner. I figured a new model would be coming out but I putzed around and put it on ebay two weeks later than I should have. So now I'll need to drop the price at least 10% to sell it.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Mini Vox is also now showing up on the Magnolia website for the same $180 price, but with correct photos (link posted in Mini thread).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I knew I should have put my 500GB lifetime Bolt on Ebay sooner. I figured a new model would be coming out but I putzed around and put it on ebay two weeks later than I should have. So now I'll need to drop the price at least 10% to sell it.


Eh, hopefully the general public won't be hip to the news re: the BOLT VOX. Good luck...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Mini Vox is also now showing up on the Magnolia website for the same $180 price, but with correct photos (*link posted in Mini thread*).


here: New TiVo Mini imminent?


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I knew I should have put my 500GB lifetime Bolt on Ebay sooner. I figured a new model would be coming out but I putzed around and put it on ebay two weeks later than I should have. So now I'll need to drop the price at least 10% to sell it.


I don't know if you really have to sell the Bolt as the internals are probably all the same, just changes to the remote which we all might get when the new UI comes.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I will pick up the new Mini right away as a functional replacement for my Premiere. 

I haven't decided yet, but I will probably sell the Premiere and save the $10 a month cable card fee... I still have the original hard drive - I might throw that thing back in...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

FWIW, a cached version of the Bolt Vox page on Amazon has an October 29 availability date.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

They should've had a bright orange version and had the release date on Halloween.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

dswallow said:


> They should've had a bright orange version and had the release date on Halloween.


I'd be in for a gold Zelda model.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> FWIW, a cached version of the Bolt Vox page on Amazon has an October 29 availability date.


Good cache, @BigJimOutlaw...!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

pfiagra said:


> Weakness showing (with wrong photo) that the price of the Mini Vox 4K is $179.
> 
> TiVo Mini VOX 4K with TiVo Lifetime Service - TiVo Part - WeaKnees - the DVR Superstore


Webpage taken down--put up prematurely, like the Best Buy store with a Bolt Vox?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Rkkeller said:


> I have almost zero interest as I already have the Bolt with lifetime and 3tb HD. Also I know many like voice search, but I have had that on a couple other devices
> I have and never use it, so I will be fine with my sliding remote with keyboard.
> 
> The new UI we will all probably get and who knows maybe even voice search will work for the people that wanted it on the older models.


Yep, the info. already in is that voice will work with the current Bolt and Roamio boxes, under the Hydra interface and with a voice remote (the Roamio boxes also needing a separate USB adapter).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Rkkeller said:


> I don't know if you really have to sell the Bolt as the internals are probably all the same, just changes to the remote which we all might get when the new UI comes.


(I think that he has an "extra" Bolt that he had picked up during one of the recent promotions, that he now wants to sell.)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> That's only $30 more than the 2K Mini. The 2K Mini is $150 on the Tivo site. And also on the Weaknees site.


Well, $30 still is $30 . . . . And especially the case if the Mini 2K is discontinued (as Best Buy, I guess, seems to be doing?) in favor of the Mini 4K/Vox. Wonder if we'll see a TiVo "White sale" on the Mini 2K next month.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And so, Best Buy is 2 out of 3 in leaking the Bolt Vox world thus far: first by putting a Bolt Vox out on the floor, next by listing the Mini Vox at the Best Buy/Magnolia website. Coming up next, a listing of the Vox remote?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> Well, $30 still is $30 . . . . And especially the case if the Mini 2K is discontinued (as Best Buy, I guess, seems to be doing?) in favor of the Mini 4K/Vox. Wonder if we'll see a TiVo "White sale" on the Mini 2K next month.


My guess is there will be a sufficient supply of used Minis to meet the demand for those who do not want/need the 4K version as some/many people will be upgrading.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Tivo is taking the Vox leaks down, because as we all know the internet is not an archive or anything.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

heres the new Vox video:


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Somebody in Houston just bought one.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922585434806538240


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> Somebody in Houston just bought one.


May have to follow that tweet to see what they post back. I have to wonder if it will just have 20.7.4 on it after all the initial updates.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

mrizzo80 said:


> Somebody in Houston just bought one.


The Best Buy box tracking label indicated a date of 10/19/2017 so they probably got them in around that time.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Someone tell him to fire that sucker up


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

In case someone in the Houston area wanted to get one, that Best Buy appears to be at

5133 Richmond Ave
Houston, TX 77056

and they are open 9am-9pm

Best Buy Galleria in Houston, Texas


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

compnurd said:


> Someone tell him to fire that sucker up


. . . and to report what he sees and has. I assume it has Hydra, but would be interesting to hear.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Mikeguy said:


> . . . and to report what he sees and has. I assume it has Hydra, but would be interesting to hear.


I would assume if it has hydra then we are going to see a full release here in the next week or two


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

"Assuming" with TiVo: sigh . . . .


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> I must admit, I now prefer the box in white.


My wife says I cant buy a white one, but at least she is OK if I buy the 3TB black. Now I can buy any of them, if they are all black.


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

compnurd said:


> I would assume if it has hydra then we are going to see a full release here in the next week or two


Amazon listing says preorder for October 29 availability.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The Amazon links are currently back up and the 500GB and Bolt+ can be actively pre-ordered.

Edit: Mike beat me to it.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

2017 release ? no HDR or DolbyVision?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Demo screenshot shows hydra!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

mike-d said:


> My wife says I cant buy a white one, but at least she is OK if I buy the 3TB black. Now I can buy any of them, if they are all black.


I now look at my white Bolt as a true collector's item. Hmmm, should put it up for sale on eBay that way.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The Amazon links are currently back up and the 500GB and Bolt+ can be actively pre-ordered.
> 
> Edit: Mike beat me to it.


Hope listing all 3 models within a single Amazon page doesn't cause too many problems. Amazon may end up w/ some OTA customers ordering a 3TB CableCARD-only BOLT VOX.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

mattyro7878 said:


> 2017 release ? no HDR or DolbyVision?


No, but there's something even better--a voice remote! It does feel a little like TiVo is going for the gimmicks rather than adding substantive features like HDR or more streaming apps.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> No, but there's something even better--a voice remote! It does feel a little like TiVo is going for the gimmicks rather than adding substantive features like HDR or more streaming apps.


I think that many users would find v*o*ice control far from a gimmick.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> I think that many users would find vice control far from a gimmick.


Woah, vice control? It better be an opt-in.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

So the bolt Vox the one guy picked up does not have hydra


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Don't see the 4k mini Vox listed at Amazon yet.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> Don't see the 4k mini Vox listed at Amazon yet.


@BigJimOutlaw posted a link in another thread, here.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Weaknees has also sent out promotional emails and has the units listed on there web site. They are also noting that monthly service is gone, has to be all in or annual.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> Yep, the info. already in is that voice will work with the current Bolt and Roamio boxes, under the Hydra interface and with a voice remote (the Roamio boxes also needing a separate USB adapter).


So the old mini is a no go with the Bluetooth USB adapter?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> So the old mini is a no go with the Bluetooth USB adapter?


I expect that both versions of Minis will work just like the Roamios, with the voice remote requiring a special USB dongle -- and the upgrade to Hydra.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

krkaufman said:


> I expect that both versions of Minis will work just like the Roamios, with the voice remote requiring a special USB dongle.


From Weaknees email:

*$44.99 for Roamio and Mini (includes dongle)*
(Shipping soon)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

thyname said:


> From Weaknees email:
> 
> *$44.99 for Roamio and Mini (includes dongle)*
> (Shipping soon)


Good find!

Factory Replacement Voice VOX Remote Control for TiVo Mini, Bolt, Bolt Plus, Roamio, Roamio OTA, Roamio Plus and Roamio Pro - TiVo Remote Control - WeaKnees - the DVR Superstore

Save $5 if just looking for one for an existing BOLT:

Factory Replacement Voice VOX Remote Control for TiVo Bolt, Bolt Plus, TiVo Bolt VOX, TiVo Mini VOX - TiVo Remote Control - WeaKnees - the DVR Superstore


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

krkaufman said:


> Good find!
> 
> Factory Replacement Voice VOX Remote Control for TiVo Mini, Bolt, Bolt Plus, Roamio, Roamio OTA, Roamio Plus and Roamio Pro - TiVo Remote Control - WeaKnees - the DVR Superstore
> 
> ...


The only the difference between the two is the dongle


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone able to actually purchase these at a Best Buy store? In person I mean - brick and mortar store.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

thyname said:


> The only the difference between the two is the dongle


Yeah, a BOLT wouldn't need the dongle, but the $5 would likely be worth it just to have add'l flexibility and for resale value.


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

Anyone heard when the existing bolts will get the Hydra UI?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Wonder if TiVo will come out with a Slide Pro Vox remote.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

jwort93 said:


> Anyone heard when the existing bolts will get the Hydra UI?


No.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jwort93 said:


> Anyone heard when the existing bolts will get the Hydra UI?


No.

But speculating... It could be that the new VOX units will get Hydra first, since they need it for the voice remote functionality, so it should be in the wild on the 29th. (Even for TiVo it would seem insane to release the new units with the only new feature unusable at launch; though not entirely without precedent.)

Whether it'll be made generally available to all or not, at the same time, is another matter.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Wonder if TiVo will come out with a Slide Pro Vox remote.


Interesting. I wonder if the voice remote will obviate the Slide Remote by offering speech-to-text for appropriate fields in the UI.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> I expect that both versions of Minis will work just like the Roamios, with the voice remote requiring a special USB dongle -- and the upgrade to Hydra.


I was thinking about getting a slide pro remote so I seen this and was like kind of adds to my Alexa interface with the TiVo, using broadlink ihc app and RM pro plugin app.

Edit more so for RF then keyboard so hopefully the Bluetooth will be total remote use and not just voice.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgolden (Feb 17, 2003)

I got the Weaknees email this morning and then checked the Tivo site Coming Soon
Weaknees says 10/29 release. The Vox remote should work for older Bolts and Roamio's so I guess Hydra will be out then. The $30 extra for a 4K Vox mini is less than the $49 cost of the vox remote, so that would get Vox for an older Bolt and a new mini...


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The older slide remote that used bluetooth had a very limited range. The newer RF remote made things much better. I really hope the new Vox remote has much better bluetooth range. The old one was useless in cabinets or in large rooms. I could not use it from the sofa to the tivo in a glass front equipment closet across the room.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Interesting. I wonder if the voice remote will obviate the Slide Remote by offering speech-to-text for appropriate fields in the UI.


Even if it has the capability, I wonder if there still are advantages in having the Slide Pro's keyboard at hand. Plus, it's nice to have a remote that lights up (although, I guess, less of a need if there's no keyboard).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jgolden said:


> I got the Weaknees email this morning and then checked the Tivo site Coming Soon
> Weaknees says 10/29 release. The Vox remote should work for older Bolts and Roamio's so I guess Hydra will be out then. The $30 extra for a 4K Vox mini is less than the $49 cost of the vox remote, so that would get Vox for an older Bolt and a new mini...


Good point. Although, then one will have a Vox remote for the Bolt but not the Mini.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

jgolden said:


> I got the Weaknees email this morning and then checked the Tivo site Coming Soon
> Weaknees says 10/29 release. The Vox remote should work for older Bolts and Roamio's so I guess Hydra will be out then. The $30 extra for a 4K Vox mini is less than the *$49 cost of the vox remote*, so that would get Vox for an older Bolt and a new mini...


$40 is the more appropriate comparison. $45 is for the vox remote with dongle, which presumably the Mini Vox won't have. So while the Vox remote on the Mini Vox could work with Bolt, you probably need to grab the dongle separately to work with Roamio. Also if you bought the standalone, you'd have one extra non-Vox RF remote.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> The older slide remote that used bluetooth had a very limited range. The newer RF remote made things much better. I really hope the new Vox remote has much better bluetooth range. The old one was useless in cabinets or in large rooms. I could not use it from the sofa to the tivo in a glass front equipment closet across the room.


I easily get over a thirty foot range with my TiVo SLide Pro and normal RF remotes. Even through a brick and cinder block firewall.

I plan on ordering one VOX remote for a Bolt and another VOX remote with dongle for a Roamio.

EDIT: I just ordered the Bolt VOX remote from Weakness. But I didn't see listed when it would be available/shipped. Does Weaknees already have them to ship out?


----------



## Flyguyjake (Nov 20, 2006)

Just PreOrdered from Amazon 2 Vox Mini's & a Vox Remote. I see that the mini's have HDR10, does the Vox Bolt have this? Is the hardware updated in the Vox Bolt vs the current Bolt?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Flyguyjake said:


> I see that the mini's have HDR10, does the Vox Bolt have this? Is the hardware updated in the Vox Bolt vs the current Bolt?


Both have the same HDR support... but users are really waiting on streaming providers to update their apps.

Internal hardware is identical between original and VOX BOLTs. Just a different case color and voice remote. (The Bluetooth tech used by the voice remote has been in the BOLT, lying dormant, from the beginning.)


----------

